# Which is the best company for me?



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm looking to set up shop with one of the t-shirt fulfillment services, but I'm wondering which would be the best choice based on the designs I intend to have produced [at least the preliminary designs I have in mind].

I know that the best advice I've read here, from Rodney and others, has been to open a shop with each company and order a shirt from each to see how I like the quality/finish of the garments and printing. I plan to do that, but for now I'm interested in some feedback from those familiar with the choices out there.

The two images below are representative [in terms of colour/style, not the actual design] of the artwork I want to have printed: a solid white design on a red shirt and a solid black design on white. In the case of the red design, I'm not so much concerned about the shirt colour, but rather the ability to print sharp, solid white graphics on a coloured shirt. Maybe because I want white printing, PrintMojo is my only choice?

Thanks and looking fwd to your replies.

TRUST


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you looking for Print on Demand specifically (no setup fees)? 

Are you looking for any particular printing process (like screen printing, flock, etc)?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

That image is ideal for vinyl. Crisp clean lines. One color. Opaque white image on dark shirts. Very easy to do with vinyl.

You may want to look into getting a cutter and a press and doing it yourself or else going to a local sign shop and see if they'll run you off a roll of your design.

...Mat


----------



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Are you looking for Print on Demand specifically (no setup fees)?
> 
> 
> Are you looking for any particular printing process (like screen printing, flock, etc)?


Hi Rodney!
Print-on-demand is not specifically a requirement for me. It is of course very appealing in that it involves the least amount of investment and risk. This would be, after all, a part-time business for me so marketing and promo time would be limited accordingly.

I've tried to look at what my priority is and be as objective as possible in that regard, and what I keep coming back to is: quality. I want the product to look good, 'premium' if possible. Does that mean screenprinting wins over direct-to-garment? I don't know, I haven't seen the printing from Zazzle, Cafepress, or the other companies doing DTG so I can't say. DTG does seem to consistently be described as less attractive than screenprinting and if that's the case, I think DTG may be out.

Coyote,
Thanks for the idea. I'll look into that because I'm not familiar with it, although I suspect it's not the look I'm after.

Thanks for the responses guys.

TRUST


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Try Spreadshirt. Since those graphics are pretty simple and 1-color, I think that you will be able to use their "flex" (vinyl) printing. For white graphics on a dark colored shirt it's a good choice, and you should be able to get a very sharp and clean print.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Screenprinting, hands down, is the best method. Water based inks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Spreadshirt and PrintMojo are probably the best options out of the fulfillment options.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Print-on-demand is not specifically a requirement for me. It is of course very appealing in that it involves the least amount of investment and risk. This would be, after all, a part-time business for me so marketing and promo time would be limited accordingly.
> 
> I've tried to look at what my priority is and be as objective as possible in that regard, and what I keep coming back to is: quality. I want the product to look good, 'premium' if possible.


For the design style you posted, I think spreadshirt would be a great choice if you wanted to go the print on demand route. They use vinyl transfers which are perfect for one color designs with crisp lines like yours. 

You may want to open a store there and buy a couple of t-shirts to see if the printing is up to your standards. It'll probably cost you less than $50, and you'll be able to see first hand if that's the right direction for you.

If not, then you may want to look into getting the shirts screen printed.


----------



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied; I appreciated you taking the time to post with your advice and expertise. As recommended, I'm planning to make a small order from the fulfillment companies mentioned, as a way to gauge which is better for my needs.

Has anyone ever posted close-up photos of the prints that each company produces? A good macro photo of the print would help a lot of people, like myself, decide between the services. I know people have described the printing and it's quality: colours being dull or vibrant, etc.. but a photo would so much better.

I did a search here for that type of thing, but came up with nothing. Maybe I'm not using the right search terms.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I did a search here for that type of thing, but came up with nothing. Maybe I'm not using the right search terms.


If you use the search keyword tag "pics", you will bring up some threads with photos, but I don't think there is a breakdown done by the different fulfillment services.

If you search the official cafepress forums and the official spreadshirt forums and the official printfection forums, I think there have been photos posted of the finished products.

I actually just remembered that I posted some closeup photos of some shirts I got from cafepress here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t8671.html




> Has anyone ever posted close-up photos of the prints that each company produces? A good macro photo of the print would help a lot of people, like myself, decide between the services.


I've purchased from many of them, so I may do that at some point in the future. Good idea!


----------



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Rodney; you are the best!









TRUST


----------



## fasteddie (Feb 5, 2007)

> I've purchased from many of them, so I may do that at some point in the future. Good idea!


very much looking forward to seeing!
you're the man ,Rod !


----------

